# [IRC-Bots] "/dcc chat botname" geht nicht.



## KingKoQ (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich will nen IRC-bot zum laufen bringen.
Ich habe es schon mit AnGel-Bot und Windrop probiert.
Bei beiden gibt es den gleichen fehler.

Ich beschreibe mal mein vorgehen.(AnGelBot)
Zuerst installiere ich den bot und konfiguriere ihn.
Dann geh ich in den Chat und rufe ihn mit "/msg botname hiya" auf.
Danach fordert er mich auf "/dcc chat botname" aufzurufen.
Das tu ich dann. (botname ersetze ich natürlich)

Dann kommt dieser Fehler:


> Warte für eingehende Verbindung...
> Kann die Verbindung nicht öffnen : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:39566 accept,resolve)


Das kommt sowohl bei Angel-bot wie auch bei Windrop.

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer irgendwie helfen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (23. Mai 2006)

Was für einen IRC-Client nutzt du denn? Einen Java-Client? 
Probiers mal mit einem regulären Client.


----------



## KingKoQ (23. Mai 2006)

Ja, einen Java-Client.
Der ist auf meiner HP eingebunden;
http://www.koqfans/?inc=chat.php

ich lad mir mal einen normalen runter und schau ob das geht...


----------



## KingKoQ (23. Mai 2006)

so, hab mir mIRC runtergeladen.
Dann die befehle ausgeführt und da stand dann an der gleichen stelle:


> Chat with Doug
> Waiting for acknowledgement...


----------



## DonMarkeZ (23. Mai 2006)

Kenn ich ^^
Aber bei mir kam dieser Fehler immer, wenn ich auf die Partyline joinen wollte (eggdrop) !
Also lass DICH doch vom Bot einladen ^^ Habe leider vergessen wie ich das gemacht habe, da ich meinen Bot schon länger nicht mehr benutzt habe. Aber ich bin sicher das du hier was im Forum findest 
MfG


----------



## KingKoQ (23. Mai 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/irc-icq/142582-fehler-beim-dcc-chat-mit-eggdrop.html


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für euren beiden Antworten. Die Website hat mir sehr geholfen, und mit dem Tip ".+host Medelek *!*info@*.t-dialin.net" kann ich jezt den Bot über DCC bedienen.
> 
> Danke.
> ...


Ich versteh nicht wie der den befehl ausgeführt hat.


----------



## MasterJM (24. Mai 2006)

Kennt der bot dich denn noch nicht?

Wenn nein - vorstellen / host adden
-> Hilfe: http://egghelp.org/

Wenn ja - localinfo in mIRC richtig setzen (deine aktuelle WAN IP), dann gehts auch.


----------



## da_loki (9. Juni 2006)

Alternativ solltest du mal versuchen den bot zu dir connecten zu lassen.

/ctcp botname chat

Ich z.B. sitze hinter einem router, und da funktioniert nur der ctcp.
Dabei musst du natürlich noch auf portforwarding und weiteres achten.


----------



## KingKoQ (9. Juni 2006)

hab ich probiert:


> DCC Chat session
> -
> Client: XXX (84.xxx.x.xx)
> Time: Fri Jun 09 17:54:11 2006
> ...


----------



## MasterJM (10. Juni 2006)

da_loki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ solltest du mal versuchen den bot zu dir connecten zu lassen.
> 
> /ctcp botname chat
> 
> ...



/dcc funktioniert auch hinter einem Router, hat nur indirekt etwas damit zu tun.
Steht der localinfo im IRC Client richtig (host/ip) funktioniert das immer, egal ob Router ja/nein. 


Bei ihm wird einfach der localinfo nicht richtig stehen.


----------

